# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 5

## Mukica

Ovo je nastavak topica RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 4

Prema zadnjem popisu ima vas 68:

ajam
aleta
alga
alisaskvo
alone
Ana i mamino zlato
Balarosa
branka0112
Bubabaya
Candy
Choko
dorena
flower
Goge
graskic
Hady
Heliona
Ineska
iraz
iridana2666
ive
jabaresi
jadro
JaMajka
KANTRIDA
kety
Kile
kokolina
la11
lailah
lali
Lila ha
luci2
Lululu
madi
magriz
majka
mala laia
Marna
MELITA06
Mrs RIA
mummy_s
nani
natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem)
NATTIE2
ovca_i_janje
PattyC
Paulita
Prihonja
ra
rene
sandraf
Sandrij2
sarasabina
Serpentina
She Devil
skviki
Sun
Sunseeker
thalia
tibica
Tilja
tiskar32
Točkica
uroboros
vitekova mamuška
Winnie The Pooh
Zeko

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Mogli bismo jedan dan predvečer ha?   :Wink:  U gradu ili?

----------


## luci2

ajde ja sam za ko nije na GO neka se javi

----------


## MELITA06

i ja sam za druzenje,moze negdje u gradu...

----------


## NATTIE2

i ja sam za....ali isto predvečer jer dolazim s posla kasno  :Sad: 

...i može li koji dan unaprijed da stignem vidit što ste dogovorile  :Wink: ...provjeravam rodu i mejl samo navečer!

----------


## magriz

Ri - cure...
moj malisa i ja smo slijedeca dva tjedna u rijeci, pa ako planirate druzenje, i mi bi s vama...

----------


## Sun

eheeej magriz  :D  hajde da ovaj put uspijemo, a ne kao za usks(jel bilo to za uskrs uopće :? )

pa evo, ja predlažem utorak 18 sati, a riječanke vi ponudite neku child-friendly lokaciju   :Smile:

----------


## flower

jel smijem ja birati lokaciju  :Laughing:

----------


## Sun

:Laughing:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

i ja bih birala lokaciju!
Ali za ozbach!
Priti pliz!
 :Trep trep:

----------


## magriz

:D  može utorak!!!
mi smo motorizirani, tako da možemo bilo di...

sun, ppam ti mob...

----------


## Sun

pa onda da razjasnim za ove koji nisu shvatili gornju spiku: ove dve huškaju za VTC, dakle Viškovo.. Ajde izjasnite se i prijavite za druženje curke, meni je skroz svejedno gdje!

----------


## flower

a nas ipak u utorak nema...odosmo se jos malo kupati

----------


## Sun

može i neki drugi dan ako vam bolje odgovara, ja samo ovo bubnula tek toliko da se nešto pokrene..

----------


## magriz

nama paše utorak, srijeda i četvrtak 
najrađe bi negdje u gradu, ali može i drugdje...

----------


## NATTIE2

nama je svejedno gdje pa neka netko da definitivnu lokaciju tako da sutra samo pogledam pol sata prije polaska gdje i zapalim makinu  :Wink:

----------


## lailah

I po mogućnosti da ne moram puno tražiti parking   :Laughing:

----------


## Hady

Često su ovakva druženja u Contu, parking je odmah do... pa sad kako to kome odgovara?

----------


## Balarosa

Meni odgovara utorak u 18, a i Cont.

----------


## lailah

Da, mogle bi. Mi smo za  :D

----------


## la11

vidim da su svi skoro negdje na ovoj strani pa bi baš i mogli u Vtc-u na Viškovu.   :Grin:

----------


## ra

a mi smo naravno za cont   :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

nama je svejedno   :Wink:

----------


## luci2

je dogovor za danas,mi baš nemožemo
ako prebacite kojim slučajem za sutra se vidimo

----------


## magriz

mi smo danas ionako u gradu, pa dođemo do Conta oko 18h...
jedino što vas ne poznam... da ne bude zabune - nemamo kolica, ali imam preslatkog plavokosog kratko šišanog mališana koji juriša okolo i ne da mami biti na miru...  8)

----------


## Sun

:Sad:  ne mogu ni ja, nemam auto   :Sad:

----------


## MELITA06

i ja sam za vtc na viskovu,tamo je puno veci parking od onog kod konta   :Grin:

----------


## Hady

Ah, znači ništa, prebacuje se za neki drugi dan.... Dajte, ajmo negdje drugdje... zadnji put mi je VTC bio totalni fijasko (dijete mi povilenilo tamo)

----------


## Balarosa

Nitko neće doći? Ja ću doći na Kont u svakom slučaju oko 18:15, plava Peg Perego kolica.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Sutra? Cont oko 19 sati (manje je vruće)?

----------


## NATTIE2

dajte ljudi...ili jesmo u contu u 18 ili nismo?

----------


## la11

čini se meni da od svega danas neće biti ništa

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja možda prođem, stvarno nisam sigurna, ovisi o prinčipesi.

----------


## lailah

Mi ne stižemo   :Sad:  jer je MDM poremetio E spavanje pa je tek sada zaspao.

A sutra moj L. ima rođ. Jest da ga nećemo slaviti jer su prognozirali ružno vrijeme, al kavica nam opet otpada. A možda i dođemo. Ovisi o vremenu i situaciji.

----------


## ra

mi ćemo proći...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

I Neva spava.

----------


## lailah

Onda, jel' se tko družio jučer?

----------


## magriz

našle smo se Balarosa i ja - sjele u Cont na kavu, pa poslije mala šetnja po Korzu...
Tin je očaravajući - ima takav zarazan smiješak, a puže okolo sve u 16!

mi smo u Ri još drugi tjedan, pa ako se odlučite - mi smo uvijek za druženje...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam uspjela doći u 19.30, ali više nikoga nije bilo.

----------


## Balarosa

Ja bih samo malo nadopunila Magriz - Fran je prezgodni veliki dečko i svim mamama curica neka bude stvarno žao što su propustile upoznavanje takva dva komada.

Tin i ja smo sreli kasnije i Ra s preslatkim paketićem u marami koja nas nije uspjela naći na Kontu pa samo mali podsjetnik da se mame malih tapatapavaca češće nalaze ispod stola nego za stolom  :Smile:

----------


## ra

i, kad je repriza? tražit ću vas ispod stolova   :Wink:  

evo, ponedjeljak, isto vrijeme isto mjesto.
šta kažete?

----------


## Hady

Ja sam ZA

----------


## Paulita

Meni odgovara ponedjeljak.

----------


## flower

ne ide mi danas...u koliko sati u pon.?

----------


## Balarosa

Mi ćemo vas preskočiti, ponedjeljak ne možemo, možemo utorke i četvrtke. 

Samo, meni Kont baš nije baby friendly lokacija, cesta je preblizu i puno je čikova oko drveća.

----------


## ra

može opet oko 18h, 18.30...

balarosa, ako drugima paše, nama je ok i utorak.
može i neka druga lokacija, samo predloži...

----------


## Sun

pa da Balarosa, daj predloži neko mjesto!
Bilo bi idealno da ima tobogan   :Grin:

----------


## Balarosa

U Ronjgima (restoranu) ima tobogan, malo umjetne trave, nešto za jahanje i klackalica i baš je lijepo, ali ne znam koliko bi nas trpili tamo dok samo pijuckamo kavu. Mi smo stalno na Trsatu iza crkve gdje je ogroman, lijepo ošišani travnjak i svi se valjamo, samo što tamo kavu morate donijeti sa sobom   :Wink:

----------


## Balarosa

A terasa Kauflanda? Zna li netko kako je tamo?

----------


## Sun

ima i onaj Pampas neke te điđe miđe za klince

može i neki parkić pa ponesemo termosicu   :Smile:

----------


## magriz

taman smo se vratili s terase kauflanda - tamo smo skoro svaki dan - blizu nam je doma, pa se odšećemo...
imače - ima tobogan, ljuljačke, vrtuljak, puno prostora za napucavanje loptom i vožnju triciklića, biciklića, guralica...
podloga je mekana, pa nije bed ako se padne... jedino zna biti većih klinaca, ali ih moj F super potjera - vikne *šic! de sa JA*! (šic! dečki, sad JA)  8) 

može drugi tjedan, ponedjeljak ili utorak... budući ne idem često na net, vi cure koje imate moj mob (Sun i Balarosa), smsirajte mi kad i gdje...

----------


## lailah

Jel to na vrhu Kauflanda? Čula sam da ima svašta za klince al' nismo tamo još bili.

----------


## luci2

da tamo je ok i nema auta samo je kafić malo dalje od tih ljuljački pa nemožeš sjedit a da se oni igraju-ali dobro nećemo cjepidlačit može i bez kave samo da uspijemo izmjenit par riječi

----------


## ra

onda kaufland
hoćemo utorak pa da nam se pridruži i balarosa?
18.30?

----------


## Hady

meni bolje paše ponedjeljak

----------


## lailah

Kad se dogovorite mi ćemo doći. Pašu nam skoro sve opcije. Al' skoro!  :Laughing:

----------


## blis

Ovaj put bi vam se i nas dvije mogle pridružiti.  :Smile:  Ako može? I ako ne pljusne kiša.

----------


## Hady

Dajte, ajmo napisati kome bolje odgovara koji dan - ponedjeljak ili utorak pa da se vidi kako glasa većina i da se ta kavica realizira....

----------


## Paulita

Ajde, pišite koji dan, meni paše i ponedjeljak i utorak.

----------


## ra

*pon:*
hady
magriz
paulita
ra


*uto:*
balarosa
magriz
paulita
ra


 :Grin:

----------


## Hady

Ajoj.....

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Glas za oba dana, nema mi razlike.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Isuse, stvarno sam otupavila - Neva tada spava, a ja odmaram svoju trbušinu. Čisto sumnjam da ćemo doći.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Meni je isto svejedno, ali nisam sigurna da ću moći doći. S Vitom neću moći sigurno jer ne smijem trčati za njim, a MM radi pa ne može nitko sa mnom. Jedino vam se mogu pridružiti sama sa svojom trbušinom ako mi mama pristane čuvati Vitka   :Smile:

----------


## lailah

Nama isto odgovaraju oba dana jedino vrijeme  :/ . U 19.30-20.00 E. postaje grintav jer je vrijeme za papanje i spavanje. Pa ako bi moglo, odnosno ako drugima odgovara pomaknut na 18.00h. :?

----------


## Balarosa

Ja sam se malo dogovarala s MM pa mogu u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## Sun

a di je tAj kaufland?
ja sam isto za u 6 i moje dete rano ide u krpe   :Smile:

----------


## lailah

Na Zametu poslije Kokola (ako ideš zaobilaznicom). Odmah kod semafora lijevo. Ne možeš fulat.

----------


## ra

onda se vidimo sutra  :D

----------


## Sun

ih da nemrem fulat   :Laughing:  
recimo da znam otprilike di je zamet...

al dobro objesnit će mi gigi   :Grin:

----------


## luci2

znači sutra u 18 i mi dolazimo :D

----------


## magriz

znači danas u 18 na kauflandu?
  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sun

hemagriz taman sam ti mislila slati sms, ali vidim nema potrebe   :Smile:

----------


## Hady

ja znam doć do kauflanda, a kam onda? di je ta terasa? da parkiram u onoj njihovoj garaži? e, tuka, bila sam 100 puta u kauflandu i nemam pojma di je ta terasa.... cure pomoć

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Parkiraš u garaži i liftom odeš na 2. kat, tamo su terasa kafića, bočalište i igraonica   :Smile:

----------


## Hady

Hvala Vitekova   :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Bili smo budni do tri i pol ujutro   :Rolling Eyes:  tako da nam stvarno nije dan za hojsanje okolo.
Sve vas puno ljubim, pa se vidimo drugi put!

----------


## Hady

Curke, super mi je bilo danas sa vama na kavi. Drago mi je da sam vas sve upoznala  :D

----------


## lailah

Nama također bilo super. :D  Kad će repriza?

----------


## ra

meni krivo ko psu.
umiješale se više sile.
 :Sad:

----------


## lailah

Kaj je ovo? Kakvo je ovo zatišje? Zar ste pune loših dojmova od zadnje kavice pa niko niš ne piše :? 

*Ra*don't be   :Sad:  . Na sljedeću kavicu budeš došla  :Smile:  

Moj L. mi je rekao da ako budemo opet u Kauflandu kafenisale da mu moram biciklu uzet. Tako da osim dva klinca moram i to vuć sa sobom   :Laughing:

----------


## magriz

:Kiss:   svim riječankama i slatkim curičcima i dječarcima....

mi sutra idemo đir po istri, a u ponedjeljak se vraćamo kući...

kad dođemo opet u Ri, rado bih vas vidjela... 

 :Bye:

----------


## Serpentina

A jesam ćoro!
Dakle, kada bude sljedeća kavica, mi bi se pridružile!
Paulita, ovaj vikend smo u Ri, kada si slobodna?
I ostale mačke naravno   :Embarassed:

----------


## iridana2666

Ma baš super!! Ja sam cijeli dogovor tek sad vidjela!!!   :Mad:   Ajmo ponoviti Kaufland, ali da me neka cura obavijesti pp-om jer nekako rijetko zalazim u ovaj pdf. Može?   :Kiss:

----------


## Dragonfly

A nije fora!!  :Mad:   I ja tek sad vidjela, a tu smo već tri tjedna kod muževih roditelja. I mi bi se družile, tu smo do srijede. Mi smo u Marčeljevoj, ali možemo doći gdje se dogovorimo. Jel primate dvije purgerice u društvo?
 :Smile:

----------


## lailah

> Jel primate dvije purgerice u društvo?


To se ni ne pita   :Smile:  

Kaj onda cure, ponavljamo Kaufland? Pišite kad i u kolko.

----------


## iridana2666

*Lailah* ti i ja imamo poseban razlog da se vidimo   :Wink:  
Može pon/ut? Kome bi to odgovaralo?

----------


## lailah

> *Lailah* ti i ja imamo poseban razlog da se vidimo


Al moraš me podsjetiti. Ja kakva sam došla bih i bez paketa  :Laughing:  

Nama odgovara bilo koji dan. Ajde cure vičite, koji dan kafenišemo.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Meni paše utorak, u ponedjeljak ne mogu...

----------


## Serpentina

A ovaj vikend je li netko slobodan?

----------


## iridana2666

ovaj vikend nikako   :Sad:

----------


## Hady

Meni je isto utorak ok. 

Kaufland - koliko sati? u 18:00?

----------


## Dragonfly

Nama isto odgovara utorak, lokacija i predloženo vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

sutra možda budem mogla   :Sad:   nešto mi iskrslo, ali probat ću prebaciti na jutro
javim se još sutra tijekom dana   :Kiss:

----------


## lailah

Toplo se nadam da ćemo uspjeti sutra proć   :Sad:  s obzirom da je E. ponovo uveo popodnevno spavanje.  Sve ovisi kad će prijepodne u horizontalu.

----------


## Serpentina

Možda se i okuražim pa dođem  :Smile: 
Jeli ima koja forumašica a da je kojim slučajem ponekad južno, južnije, dakle Dramalj, Crikvenica, Selce, Bribir... :?

----------


## thalia

> Možda se i okuražim pa dođem 
> Jeli ima koja forumašica a da je kojim slučajem ponekad južno, južnije, dakle Dramalj, Crikvenica, Selce, Bribir... :?


ja :bye

upravo smo stigli jučer, ali ponekad sam južnije   :Grin:  

ont: ja evo sad radim da završim sutra ujutro posao pa da možemo doći. vitekova, ja ću kopču u torbu pa šta bude...

----------


## iridana2666

Cure, je l' vidite li ovo ludo vrijeme??   :Rolling Eyes:   Ne znam koliko i da li nam ima smisla nalaziti se po ovom vremenu? Možda da prebacimo na sutra?

----------


## ra

mi ćemo proći pa šta bude.
nagovorila sam mm na shopping u kauflandu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lailah

Nadam se da će potrajati ovakvo vrijeme bez kiše. Ako niš drugo napravimo baby tulum u garaži   :Laughing:  

Dete se rano diglo pa ošlo i rano u horizontalu tako da očekujem da će popodnevno spavanje pasti ranije pa da se možemo družiti :D s vama.

----------


## Paulita

Mi preskačemo ovoga puta :/  Sama sam s djecom, a ne mogu s oboje doći, nebi imala mira ni sekunde.

----------


## ra

paulita, baš sam ti se nadala. da mi kažeš kako negdje otići sama s oboje. :/ [/b]

----------


## iridana2666

ne mogu danas   :Sad:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ništa od nas, Vito se razbolio, doma smo i skidamo temperaturu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lailah

:Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## lailah

E. radi zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..... iliti ćori. Ako se probudi na vrijeme stižemo ak ne   :Sad:   morat ćemo preskočiti.

----------


## Serpentina

Zamrle kavice radi vremena.
Mi nećemo u Ri do daljnjega, ne da nam se a i nemam namjeru manevrirat sa maramom ili kolicima sama. Event. kada mi stigne sling. 
Jesu li još sniženja u igri? :?

----------


## flower

_http://www.ak-rijeka.hr/prev_vio2007.php_

vidimo se?

----------


## alga

Vidim da je opet pala ri-kava koju nisam skuzila..  :Sad:  
Ajde molim vas da mi netko posalje pp kada bude slijedeca, rijetko se sjetim bacit oko na ovaj pdf i eto, uvijek mi promakne a rado bi vam se pridruzili!

----------


## lailah

:D Imat ćemo vas u vidu!  :Smile:   Jel ima još tko koga treba posebno podsjetiti   :Laughing:

----------


## Dragonfly

Mi ćemo se najavit kad smo u RI, pa ako uleti kavica bilo bi super! Velika pusa i pozdravi svima
 :Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47453
Detalji oko pregleda, dolazite?   :Grin:

----------


## lailah

Nama je malo nezgodno vrijeme jer E. baš oko 10.30-11 ide spavati. Ako nam se slučajno šta pomakne stižemo.

----------


## flower

planira li tko doci u ned. na pregled i trku - to je super prilika za upoznavanje  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

> planira li tko doci u ned. na pregled i trku - to je super prilika za upoznavanje


mi, ful se veselimo, ali nisam htjela nikako obznaniti, jer svaki put kad napišem, nešto se izdogađa :/

----------


## Balarosa

> planira li tko doci u ned. na pregled i trku - to je super prilika za upoznavanje


Da li uopće treba govoriti da ću ja doći? 

Ma nisam pojma imala da se cure tako zezaju na račun moje vjernosti pregledima   :Razz:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Mi ćemo doći, makar munje sijevale.

----------


## Serpentina

Mi nećemo  8)

----------


## Balarosa

Tko će sudjelovati u utrci?
Mi hoćemo. Istina, izvan konkurencije, ali borit ćemo se junački.

----------


## thalia

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> planira li tko doci u ned. na pregled i trku - to je super prilika za upoznavanje 
> 
> 
> Da li uopće treba govoriti da ću ja doći? 
> 
> Ma nisam pojma imala da se cure tako zezaju na račun moje vjernosti pregledima


Pa reci da ideš zbog društva pa kad si već tamo, nek ti i pregledaju AS. :Grin: 

Joj, baš se veselim da ću vas vidjeti. I ovcu i janje i ovna i malo janje u tibici   :Grin:  Malo se osjećam ko na pustom (da ne velim golom  :Rolling Eyes:  ) otoku otkako radim :/

----------


## lailah

Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti doći do Delte. 

*Balarosa* ŽC? Cijelo vrijeme ih nosim u novčaniku kako ih ne bi zaboravila.

*iridana2666* stižete i vi?

----------


## Serpentina

Onda će nas biti puuuuuno.
Jupie  :Smile:

----------


## lailah

Ako dođemo mi se nećemo utrkivati   :Sad:  jer još se ni u čemu ne guramo osim u kolicima   :Laughing:  Jedino L. ako bude od volje možda uzme biciklu.

Hoće li bit mjesta za parking ? Da ne moram okolo tražiti, to sam mislila.

----------


## ra

puuuno mjesta! ne brini!

a za utrku - treniramo  8)

----------


## blis

I mi ćemo doći! Držim palčeve da nešto ne iskrsne.

----------


## Hady

Super!!!!! Svi se vidimo onda tamo!!!  :D

----------


## sita

Nova sam na forumu,i nadam se da sam i ja sutra na delti  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

mi smo dijete rano spremili spavat, papao je pahuljice, podmazali smo kotače na guralici i spremam voće za doručak   :Grin:  , to sve da budemo najbrži na utrci. 










sad svi koji znaju mene, MM i malog S. padaju u nesvijest od smijeha!

----------


## norica07

mi smo bili tamo i obavili pregled! stvarno nam je drago da smo to napokon učinili i zadovoljni smo što smo sad sigurniji u prometu.
samo nam je žao sto smo se morali žuriti i nismo malo duže ostali da se  bolje upoznamo. nadam se da ćemo imati još prilika za to s obzirom da smo novi na forumu (javno; potajno smo vas citali jos odavno).

koliko god mislili da smo dobro učvrstili autosjedalicu, danas smo vidjeli da je ipak tu potrebna stručnija pomoć. 

hvala Winnie i hady na pomoći. 
i hvala rodi s bebicom u zelenom slingu koja nam je pokazala buda položaj.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Serpentina

Norice, it is I  :Smile:  
Drago mi je da sam povezala lice i nadimak   :Grin:

----------


## lailah

Ovdje je zavladao muk i tišina  :Laughing:  

Curke, hoće li past koja kavica uskoro?

----------


## Serpentina

Hića: je li koja preživjela javni prijevoz sa bebačem u slingu? Trebala bih sa Zameta do grada, je li to moguće i koju uru preporučate?

----------


## blis

Mi. Ovu subotu (dan bez automobila) smo bili u gradu i nazad busom. Sve 5. Meni su stradali bubrezi, a mala je uživala.  :Wink:  
Kako sam ja u busu 1-2 godišnje (bila sam uzbuđenija od nje  :Grin: ) nemam pojma kada je gužva, a kada ne.

----------


## Balarosa

> Opatija, kraj Monochinija, bivša Maja (ne znam šta je to bilo prije, neki restač i pizzeria). To je Krašev choko bar i imaju predivnih stvari, od fondu-a do raznih sladoleda i kolača, a top of the tops je kolač bajadera   
> 
> kad je druženje?
> Možda da se prebacimo na onaj topic ri forumašice, ovaj smo začatali do daske


Evo, ja prebacila.

 Mi zapravo u tjednu bas i ne stignemo na takva druženja, dok poručamo je u najboljem slučaju pet, a u 8 smo već u krevetu... a tek promet....  :/   

Je li unutra zabranjeno pušenje?

----------


## Sun

hmm, morat ću se žrtvovati i otići provjeriti da li se puši   :Smile:

----------


## Balarosa

Ne, ne, Sun, nikako, nemoj ići, žrtva je prevelika, ne želim da se tako mučiš   :Grin:  

Ma zapravo me samo zanima je li zadimljeno tj. je li prikladno za klince. Bolje da sam pitala je li prikladno za mamu koja ne moze uci u kupaći kostim.

----------


## la11

> hmm, morat ću se žrtvovati i otići provjeriti da li se puši


mi bili jučer i unutra je zabranjeno pušenje,a vani je malo hladno za sjediti sa djecom.

----------


## Sun

nije baš neki interijer za klince, onako nije pogodno za jurcanje, čini mi se da bi mogli nešto srušit/razbit..
Mi smo uvijek sjedili vani na terasi, tamo je već puno bolja situacija.
Trebalo bi dakle organizirati neku šetnjicu, druženje, kafenisanje dok je lijepi sunčani dan (a ja sam sad u fazi teške neorganiziranosti   :Grin:  )

----------


## Hady

Da, trebalo bi, ali mi neki smo počeli opet radit, tako da tek poslije 5 ili vikendom.

Mi bili sad u nedjelju vani u choko i sjedili i bilo je krasno, uopće nije bilo hladno.....

----------


## In love

Bok Riječanke i okoličanke!

Mi smo novi u Rijeci, mami i klincima malo fali društva 
 :Crying or Very sad:   Nas uzmete?

----------


## Sun

naravno da vas uzmemo   :Smile:  

sam se ti nama prikrpaj, dobro nam došla!

----------


## la11

dobrodošla   :Kiss:

----------


## Serpentina

Uzimamo  :Smile: <  :Laughing:

----------


## tibica

Tko dolazi u nedjelju na Deltu???

Mi ćemo doći (nadam se). Ajde cure, kažu da će lijepo vrijeme pa bi mogle prošetati. 

In love u kojem si dijelu Rijeke. I meni je malo dosadno pa ako si blizu mogli bi na kavu.

----------


## In love

Tibica, ja sam u Kostreni..Ali sam mobilna pa mogu bilogdje  :D

----------


## tibica

Imamo još jednu forumašicu u Kostreni pa bi se mogle tamo naći i prošetati. Ako bude lijepo vrijeme mogle bi ovaj vikend.

----------


## In love

Ovaj vikend nas nema   :Crying or Very sad:   idemo u Slo..Ali inaće moze  :D

----------


## PetraRi

i mi smo novi. dodajemo se popisu... i mi bismo se rado druzili...jos smo par mjeseci na potoku (barem se tako nadamo) a onda se selimo na drenovu. ima koja cura sa drenove?

----------


## blis

Ima.  :Smile:  A pogledaj i datum rođenja   :Grin:

----------


## ribica tina

a sa kastva?  :Grin:

----------


## la11

ima ih i u kastvu,ali mislim da nas na viškovu ima najviše   :Smile:

----------


## lali

ribica tina ,i smo ti s kastva! :D

----------


## lailah

A mi smo ispod Kastva!

----------


## ribica tina

a da padne jedna kava-sok kod mene?  :Grin:  
ja sam doma  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## la11

šta se mene tiče može   :Grin:

----------


## ribica tina

meni paše  ovaj tjedan od ut-pet između 13-16h  :Kiss:

----------


## Aphro

ih... kasno vidjeh ...

i mi smo sa viskova  :Smile:  uvijek spremni i orni za druzenje  :D

----------


## ribica tina

> ih... kasno vidjeh ...
> 
> i mi smo sa viskova  uvijek spremni i orni za druzenje  :D


 :D  :D 
javite se...  :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama



Zakljucavam
nastavite na RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 6

----------

